# Donkey Braying Pictures



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 5, 2007)

I think one of the cutest things is seeing donkeys braying!! Their eyes are funny and the way they twist their heads. Too funny. So let's see them!! Here are ours. First is Gucci. He was our Jack and died of a heartattack a few days before Christmas, we really miss him!!







This next one was our gelding, Friday. We sold him cause we didn't have room for the 2 boys. He left a month before Gucci died.



Miss him too.


----------



## Emily's mom (Sep 5, 2007)

Very cute pictures, sorry to hear of your losses! :no: Everyone must carry cameras around with them to get such great pictures.

My donkeys do not bray :no:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Sep 5, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]very cute pictures



: , and as far as your donkies not braying...they will...oh will they ever  ...givem' time. Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 5, 2007)

iluvwalkers said:


> [SIZE=14pt]very cute pictures
> 
> 
> 
> : , and as far as your donkies not braying...they will...oh will they ever  ...givem' time. Nikki [/SIZE]


Cheryl ...what is up with that????

like Nik said...



:



:

they we'll



:



:

Anyway...Susan your Donks are so cute ...neat pic memories too



:

I have a few of these too



:

I'll get to it tomorrow ....I am pooped tonight

Sweet Dreams Everyone


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for your compliments. We miss them both so much. By the way, I am Rhonda-Lynne, not Susan.



: Although I have always liked that name. :bgrin No one else has pictures to add?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 6, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Ok...here are my Braying brats.....[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt].......here is Zepp...actually here are a few of Zepp



: ......[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]



[/SIZE]








[SIZE=12pt]Zepp is so animated and such a clown



: [/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]>>>>>>>> Fawn<<<<<<<<<[/SIZE]




~~~** and Wally **~




*thanks Angelica for taking the photo's


----------



## hrselady (Sep 6, 2007)

I dont have any of her braying :no: .. the one I do have of her (the one on my avatar) she was yawning. I could have gotten a good one yesterday but can you believe I didnt have my camera with me.. lol


----------



## Shari (Sep 7, 2007)

Cute photos!!

Sadly I do not have any photos of Ella braying. She would rather come over to me and stick her nose all over my camera.



:


----------

